#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Подготовка к Пхове

## Эши

Добрый день,
Давно хотел спросить у прошедших Пхову. 
В качестве подготовительной работы перед обрядом рекомендуется к начитке мантра ОМ АМИ ДЭВА ХРИ - 100000 раз.
Действительно ли все принявшие Пхову начитали такое количество?
И если да, то за какое время если не секрет?
Может я что то не так делаю, но по моим подсчетам мне для полной начитки (это если вдумчиво и не частить) такого количества нужен год или около того.

И еще один вопросик (только чур не смеяться  :Smilie:  ) - знаком успешной пховы является появление отверстия в макушке головы. 
Не мешает ли появление еже одного отверстия человеку в процессе так сказать жизнедеятельности (ну там душ принять - не протечет)?

----------


## Евгения Горенко

Я было прочитала где-то за неделю или две. "Мужик сказал - мужик сделал!"  :Big Grin: 

Насчет дырки в голове - не переживайте. Дождь не попадет, мозги не вытекут!

Enjoy Пхова!

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Действительно ли все принявшие Пхову начитали такое количество? И если да, то за какое время если не секрет?
> Может я что то не так делаю, но по моим подсчетам мне для полной начитки (это если вдумчиво и не частить) такого количества нужен год или около того.


Если не успеете - ничего страшного. ОН обычно просит дочитать мантры до конца после пховы.




> Не мешает ли появление еже одного отверстия человеку в процессе так сказать жизнедеятельности (ну там душ принять - не протечет)?


Ничуть. Отверстие в диаметре размером с волосок и оно к тому же сверху покрыто кожным и волосяным покровом, так что не переживайте. Ну, и до встречи в Дэвачене!  :Smilie:

----------

Мария Герасимова (31.01.2014)

----------


## Эши

*Евгения Горенко* - Ну что же, делать нечего - придется таки собраться с силами и начитать положенное  :Smilie: .
Как сумели вы уложиться в 2 недели не представляю, наверное мое желание недостаточно сильное. Ну думаю до следующей Пховы успею - не так уж часто она случается на территории России.

*PampKin Head* Насчет пробки подумаю  :Smilie: 
Вытачу харрррошую такую пробку - чтобы последнее содержимое из сосуда раньше времени не улетучилось  :Smilie: 

*Дима Чабсунчин* Спасибо за добрые слова. Надеюсь что да, встретимся.
У меня несколько раз так было, что случайно сказанные слова и обещания возвращались через много лет в виде событий.
Тем радостнее будет узнавание при встрече!

----------


## Вова Л.

Я где-то с месяц-полтора начитывал. Но сейчас бы, наверно, быстрее сделал - чаще бы практиковал. Мантра-то коротенькая - шесть слогов, при достаточной мотивации за пару выходных можно спокойно сделать.

----------


## Иилья

[QUOTE=при достаточной мотивации за пару выходных можно спокойно сделать.[/QUOTE]
О-о-о! Насколько же длинны Ваши выходные! Тоже так хочу! А если серьезно, то Вам тогда нужно будет медитировать часов по 20, как минимум. :EEK!:

----------


## Вова Л.

> О-о-о! Насколько же длинны Ваши выходные! Тоже так хочу! А если серьезно, то Вам тогда нужно будет медитировать часов по 20, как минимум.


ОМ МАНИ ПЕМЕ ХУНГ без проблем можно 100 000 за дня четыре-пять начитать. ОМ АМИ ДЕВА ШРИ, вроде, не намного длиннее. А сколько вам требуется времени на одну малу?

----------


## Эши

Ну в среднем на полное прохождение четок из 108 бусин уходит 30 минут.
Очень сложно сохранять погруженность в мысленный звук мантры более двух кругов четок.

----------


## куру хунг

> Ну в среднем на полное прохождение четок из 108 бусин уходит 30 минут.
> Очень сложно сохранять погруженность в мысленный звук мантры более двух кругов четок.


 Вы чё там гортанным пением что ль распеваете. :Big Grin:  
 На круг максимум 3 минуты.

----------


## Эши

То есть получается по 1.7 сек на одну мантру.
Немогу себе представить как не проговаривая (пусть даже мысленно) успеть за такое время. Или это как скорочтение - 1.5 сек на страницу.

----------


## Fat

> Немогу себе представить...


Уж если рекомендуется в качестве подготовки к Пхове начитывание 100000 мантр, то Вы должны были получить передачу этой мантры (лунг) и устное разъяснение как именно все это делается (дри)...  Так вроде положено.

----------


## Эши

Так, а вот с этого момента поподробней плиз.
То есть до организации Пховы я должен еще передачу получить?
Вопрос - от кого? 
Я так понимаю на Пхову нужно уже с готовой начиткой приезжать. Начитывать на самой Пхове будет некогда уже.

----------


## Fat

Для того, чтобы читать [практически] любую мантру следует получить передачу, вообще-то. А как это в АП принято, я не знаю. Не поленитесь, съездите к ним в центр, поговорите "живьем"...

----------


## Вова Л.

> Ну в среднем на полное прохождение четок из 108 бусин уходит 30 минут.
> Очень сложно сохранять погруженность в мысленный звук мантры более двух кругов четок.


Да, что-то долговато. Сейчас уже точно не помню, но кажется, что за 30-40 минут я проговаривал где-то десять мал "мани пеме хунг" - это без спешки, все нормально выговаривая. Если тяжело сохранять сосредоточенность, то можно минут десять сделать перерыв и снова.

----------


## Эши

> Не поленитесь, съездите к ним в центр, поговорите "живьем"...


Да, наверное это самое верное будет.

А еще такой вопрос - кроме Оле Нидала кто еще практикует передачу Пховы на территории России?
Суть этих Пхов одна? Т.е. все идет от одного источника, только линии передачи разные?
В интернете более - менее внятная информация только о линии представляемой Оле Нидалом, про остальные информация крайне разрозненная.

Насколько я могу судить, на этом форуме присутствуют и представители других линий. Может быть имеет смысл разместить для новичков что то вроде FAQ по основным представленным линиям?

----------


## Штелп

> Да, наверное это самое верное будет.
> 
> А еще такой вопрос - кроме Оле Нидала кто еще практикует передачу Пховы на территории России?
> Суть этих Пхов одна? Т.е. все идет от одного источника, только линии передачи разные?
> В интернете более - менее внятная информация только о линии представляемой Оле Нидалом, про остальные информация крайне разрозненная.
> 
> Насколько я могу судить, на этом форуме присутствуют и представители других линий. Может быть имеет смысл разместить для новичков что то вроде FAQ по основным представленным линиям?


У Оле Нидала, это максимально просто и быстро, а самое главное НЕ дорого для рускоговорящего, за Другой Пховой придётся далеко ехать... Присоединяюсь к Фату,- посетите ближайший к Вам центр для разъяснений и инструкций, пройдите Пхова с Оле, а дальше уже всё зная-повыбираете..  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Штелп

> О-о-о! Насколько же длинны Ваши выходные! Тоже так хочу! А если серьезно, то Вам тогда нужно будет медитировать часов по 20, как минимум.


 А Вы сами пробовали то, о чём ТАК пишете? Нам и просто,и интересно...  :Big Grin:  Вы попробуйте, ведь желание без осуществления, дорого в никуда...

----------


## Иилья

> А Вы сами пробовали то, о чём ТАК пишете? Нам и просто,и интересно...  Вы попробуйте, ведь желание без осуществления, дорого в никуда...


Пробовал, а иначе, какой смысл писать? Просто сравнивая перспективы сделать 100000 мантр Опаме за пару выходных с тем, что практиковалось и виделось со стороны, делается вывод, что Ваша мотивация, видимо, сильнее моей, а так же тех людей, с которыми вместе я делал эту практику. :Smilie:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Так, а вот с этого момента поподробней плиз.
> То есть до организации Пховы я должен еще передачу получить?Вопрос - от кого? Я так понимаю на Пхову нужно уже с готовой начиткой приезжать. Начитывать на самой Пхове будет некогда уже.


Передача на эту мантру не нужна. Если есть возможность сходите в центр и спросите как делать эту практику. Обычно проводят совместные медитации с новичками - что-то вроде гом-лунга получите.




> Да, наверное это самое верное будет.
> 
> А еще такой вопрос - кроме Оле Нидала кто еще практикует передачу Пховы на территории России? Суть этих Пхов одна? Т.е. все идет от одного источника, только линии передачи разные?


Та что передает Оле - это ньингмапинская пхова, то есть там Линия Передачи идет от Самантабхадры, Ваджрасаттвы, от Гараба Дордже... через Падмасамбхаву... . В общем, очень мощная передача!

Про другие передачи пховы не знаю. Памкин был на пхове Аянга Римпоче. Может что-нибудь расскажет.

----------


## Иилья

> ОМ МАНИ ПЕМЕ ХУНГ без проблем можно 100 000 за дня четыре-пять начитать. ОМ АМИ ДЕВА ШРИ, вроде, не намного длиннее. А сколько вам требуется времени на одну малу?


Никогда точно не засекал время. Скажем так.....от 2000 до 4000  за одну сессию.....3-4 сессии в день, если это выходные. Просто я принимаю во внимание наличие работы и прочих отвлечений, а исходя из такой ситуации все получается куда медленнее :Mad:

----------


## Вова Л.

> Передача на эту мантру не нужна.


Кто сказал, что на эту мантру не нужна передача?

----------


## Штелп

> Кто сказал, что на эту мантру не нужна передача?


 Да он просто оговорился  :Smilie:   . В Центре обычно, происходит так как надо.  :Smilie:

----------


## Omu

А когда и где в следующий раз будет, а?...

----------


## куру хунг

> Да, наверное это самое верное будет.
> 
> А еще такой вопрос - кроме Оле Нидала кто еще практикует передачу Пховы на территории России?
> Суть этих Пхов одна? Т.е. все идет от одного источника, только линии передачи разные?
> В интернете более - менее внятная информация только о линии представляемой Оле Нидалом, про остальные информация крайне разрозненная.
> 
> Насколько я могу судить, на этом форуме присутствуют и представители других линий. Может быть имеет смысл разместить для новичков что то вроде FAQ по основным представленным линиям?



 Нуна на этом форуме, вверху есть кнопочка-"Поиск"
 вбить туда Пхова или Оле Нидал и Пхова, нажать поиск и найдётся море инфы по интересующей вас теме. Перетёрли это ужо всё неединожды.

----------


## Rasta

> Если не успеете - ничего страшного. ОН обычно просит дочитать мантры до конца после пховы.


На последней Пхове в Карелии Оле просил, что бы все мантры были доделаны до конца до Пховы. Это очень важно. Сходите в центр, там вам все объяснят.




> А когда и где в следующий раз будет, а?...


Вроде обещают в Краснодарском крае. Где и когда точно ещё не известно.

----------


## Karma Dorje

Вопрос для тех кто прошел Пхову, имеет представление, и точно знает (слышал от Ламы) ответ на возможно тому подобный вопрос.  Еще вопрос - какие может быть имеются противопоказания, рекомендации об участии в Пхове ну например для старых, пожилых людей (кроме рекомендации 111000 раз начитки манры с визуализацией), возможно высокое давление и пр моменты не могут этому никак помешать? Заранне спасибо.

----------


## Дима Спицын

> Вопрос для тех кто прошел Пхову, имеет представление, и точно знает (слышал от Ламы) ответ на возможно тому подобный вопрос.  Еще вопрос - какие может быть имеются противопоказания, рекомендации об участии в Пхове ну например для старых, пожилых людей (кроме рекомендации 111000 раз начитки манры с визуализацией), возможно высокое давление и пр моменты не могут этому никак помешать? Заранне спасибо.


За свои 8 Пхов не слышал об ограничениях для пожилых. Оле каждый раз говорит о запрете наркотиков и ограничении для спиртных напитков.

----------


## Дима Спицын

И действительно, в Карелии имел место серьезный разговор о подготовке к Пхове, Оле даже говорил недопуске до практике незавершивших свои 111111. И, кстати, слова о паре выходных - это его фраза.
Пожалуй, не мешало бы получить, кроме Пховы, от Ламы ещё и тайное поучение приготовления масла для смазывания челюстей :>)

----------


## Штелп

> И действительно, в Карелии имел место серьезный разговор о подготовке к Пхове, Оле даже говорил недопуске до практике незавершивших свои 111111. И, кстати, слова о паре выходных - это его фраза.
> Пожалуй, не мешало бы получить, кроме Пховы, от Ламы ещё и тайное поучение приготовления масла для смазывания челюстей :>)


  :Smilie:  Вот так и сливают на сторону все секретные методы родной школы...  :Smilie:

----------


## Karma Dorje

> И действительно, в Карелии имел место серьезный разговор о подготовке к Пхове, Оле даже говорил недопуске до практике незавершивших свои 111111. И, кстати, слова о паре выходных - это его фраза.
> Пожалуй, не мешало бы получить, кроме Пховы, от Ламы ещё и тайное поучение приготовления масла для смазывания челюстей :>)


А если у стариков, ла и у меня самого это самое - зубы не очень здоровы (пломбы везде) и в случае сильного давления а вдруг все поосыпаются? Что делать? Может тогда еще и боксерскую губку надеть?

----------


## Эши

Народ, это вы о чем говорили в последних постах?
К чему такая таинственность? Не все присутствующие в курсе о чем речь. Или скажите открыто для недалеких (вроде меня), или не смущайте  :Smilie:

----------


## Аорс

> А если у стариков, ла и у меня самого это самое - зубы не очень здоровы (пломбы везде) и в случае сильного давления а вдруг все поосыпаются? Что делать? Может тогда еще и боксерскую губку надеть?


 Сильного давления? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  А вы можете и про себя мантры проговаривать. как вам такой подход? :Wink:  Вообщем ничего страшного с вашими зубами,и зубами стариков не случиться.  :Smilie:

----------


## Бабарика Андрей

Пхова в этом году скорей всего будет в Горячем Ключе(Краснодарский край),в конце июня.

----------


## Андрей Моменто

> За свои 8 Пхов не слышал об ограничениях для пожилых. Оле каждый раз говорит о запрете наркотиков и *ограничении* для спиртных напитков.


На Пхове в Москве у одного пьяного парня не нашли знака. Также у большего чем обычно количества новичков были не очень чёткие знаки. Потом выяснилось что некоторые совершенно отрешённые от мира йоги приехали на Пхову просто "расслабиться", пили и гуляли целыми ночами, а днём высыплялись в самых дальних углах шатра. Ночами-то они мешали более сознательным  :Wink:  новичкам спать. Конкретно тот пьянствующий йог всю Пхову проспал на задворках шатра, это когда он туда добирался  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  (Но не беспокойтесь - следующий курс он получил возможность посетить бесплатно - Оле гарантирует результат.) После той Пховы Оле полностью запретил употребление алкоголя во время курса.

В Карелии, насколько я понял, Оле стало труднее "вытягивать" новичков, и он увидел причину этого в недостаточно серьёзном настрое людей. Опять же таки, видимо на курс некоторые приехали "расслабиться"(правда уже без помощи алкоголя и прочего), просто как на курорт что-ли. И Оле сказал что теперь надо людям обьяснять по другому. Цитирую "*Пхова - это не просто пару дней в обществе дружелюбного ламы, а 5 самых важных дней в вашей жизни*", и попросил теперь в обязательном порядке делать подготовительную практику на Опаме перед каждым курсом Пховы. Это очень поможет и нам и ему в его работе.

----------


## Лора

В Карелии новичков  была половина, и "вытянуть" всех Оле наверняка было непросто. А главное, почему он должен вытягивать тех, кто не выделил времени на собственную подготовку? Люди, сделайте Опаме, вам и самим будет проще - легче "бурение черепа"пройдет.
А новичкам по ночам помешать трудно - если просидеть и отработать все три сессии, то засыпаешь еще по пути к спальнику.

----------


## лесник

> Ничуть. Отверстие в диаметре размером с волосок и оно к тому же сверху покрыто кожным и волосяным покровом, так что не переживайте. Ну, и до встречи в Дэвачене!


Простите за любопытство, если оно размером с волосок и покрыто кожным покровом, то как Вы определяете, что оно вообще есть?

----------


## Лора

Во-первых, болит, во-вторых- гематомочка крошечная у людей бывает, а в-третьих- там уже опытные люди разыскивают метки.
А главное - когда лично мне Оле надавил на череп, было оч-чень больно, сразу стало ясно, что метка есть.

----------


## Андрей Моменто

> Простите за любопытство, если оно размером с волосок и покрыто кожным покровом, то как Вы определяете, что оно вообще есть?


 Помню как до Пховы, до встречи с настоящим и живым учителем, обладающим реальным опытом, занимался всеми видами медитационных практик, до каких только мог добраться. И всегда передо мной стоял вопрос "реально ли всё это?", не плод ли это моего больного воображения. "Энергия", что это такое, есть ли она вообще, как доказать её существование ? Я даже думал что если найду реальное, физическое, не умазрительное доказательство, - ТО ПЕРЕВЕРНЁТСЯ ВЕСЬ МОЙ МИР.
  И вот первая Пхова - с помощью одной лишь силы мыслы, все и каждый проделал физическую, реальную дырочку у себя в голове. Вот доказательство. Но... перевернулся ли мой мирок из-за произощедшего чуда? Нет. Почему? Да потому что весь наш мир и так напичхан чудесами (напр. подумайте что-бы сказал 200 лет назад человек об современных мобильнике, телевизоре, машине и т.д.). Одним чудом больше одним меньше - наше желозебетонное эго этим не проймёшь.
  А вот человек который справился с эго, его наглядный пример, даваемые инструменты, разьяснение, его ответы на твои вопросы, возможность проверить себя, не заносит ли - думаю это то, что способно растворить постепенно эго  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
  Мы можем продолжать дальше пытатся что-то сделать самостоятельно, без живого учителя, с помощью напр. книг - но кто нас остановит когда мы начнём слетать с катушек ?
  Мы также можем продолжать слепо крутить педали своей жизни, продолжать 5 минут радоваться новой вещи, и потом остаток жизни выплачивать за неё кредит, сорриться с соседями, доказывать начальству, свою полезность, и всё время просить повышение зарплаты, радостно выпрыгивать с работы по пятницам в конце работы и со скрипом и стонами выползать из дому по понедельникам с утра.
  Это наш выбор, это наша жизнь. Хотим - выкидываем её на помойку, хотим, и не делаем это  :Wink:

----------


## Лора

И вот первая Пхова - с помощью одной лишь силы мыслы, все и каждый проделал физическую, реальную дырочку у себя в голове. Вот доказательство. Но... перевернулся ли мой мирок из-за произощедшего чуда? 

Ну не знаю, Андрей, может, твоя жизнь и не изменилась(хотя скорее всего ты лукавишь слегка?), а моя - очень изменилась.
Во-первых, я ее вдруг увидела. Интересная штука!
Во-вторых, я увидела массу несообразностей в этой самой жизни(поездка на пхову была вскорости после прихода к буддистам).
А в-третиьх - в сердце(уме, душе или просто между левой и правой грудью) поселилось спокойствие- причем какое-то радостное и веселое. И именно оно дало мне силы начать убирать несообразности и просто глупости из моей оказывается прекрасной жизни.

----------


## Андрей Моменто

> ...


Светик, я тебя замечаю  :Kiss:  И не игнорирую  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ринаком

> Во-первых, болит, во-вторых- гематомочка крошечная у людей бывает, а в-третьих- там уже опытные люди разыскивают метки.
> А главное - когда лично мне Оле надавил на череп, было оч-чень больно, сразу стало ясно, что метка есть.


Вообще-то Лама всегда напоминает о том, что бы результаты практики не обсуждались с людьми не прошедшими Пхову (во избежание возникновения каких бы то ни было концепций и ожиданий). Результаты могут быть разными и обсуждать их можно только с Учителем.

----------


## Лора

Вообще-то -да! И результаты обсуждать не стоило. Это все суетность ума вместе с тараканами!

----------

